# Rice Cake Recipe for Chinese New Year



## ChefRuby (Feb 6, 2008)

To celebrate Chinese New Year, as an important traditional food, rice cake decorated with colourful glazed fruits is steamed before New Year's Eve. This sweet cake symbolizes a coming happy and healthy year, fruits are good wishes for prosperous and abundant life.

Main ingredients in rice cake include rice powder, sticky rice powder, icing sugar, and red bean paste. Sure, three of them can't be found in local supermarket. You can either buy them in oriental supermarket or do it yourself.

For the preparation of rice powder and sticky rice powder, please visit here; and for red bean paste, visit here.

Well, get all ingredients? Let's make rice cake:
(1) In a mixing bowl, blend 250 g sticky rice powder, 250 g rice powder, 150 g icing sugar and 150 mL water. Mill bulky powder and sift.



 
(2) Line bamboo steamer with two-layer cheesecloth, wet cloth thoroughly.
(3) Place half sifted powder into steamer, smooth and flat the surface.
(4) Use a pot which can fit the steamer, add water in the pot and bring to boil.
(5) Put on steamer with bamboo cover, let steam for 5 minutes under high power.
(6) Remove steamer from pot, spread on 2 cup soft red bean paste, then add another half sifted powder onto the paste, flat the surface. Decorate with pitted date and golden raisin (and other favorite glazed fruits).
(7) Bring water in lower pot to boil and put on steamer with bamboo cover.
(8) Steam for 15 minutes under high power.
(9) Take out rice cake from steamer and remove cheesecloth immediately. If cheesecloth is hardly removed, wet cloth a little bit.



(10) Cut rice cake with a wet knife, and enjoy!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2008)

This looks interesting.  I have never tried anything like this.  

Barbara


----------



## radhuni (Feb 15, 2008)

I think this is a variety of 'chonga chaul' this is a traditional dish of my in-laws communitiy, they are originally chinese immigrants.

I don't know the recipe of chonga chaul.


----------

